# Segmentation fault with MFSLive



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Brief synopsis;
Three 652's, all used. #1 & #3 with stock 160GB drives. #1 was upped to a 500GB. #2 has a 2TB drive. No original.
#1 & 3 no problem. The first was dome with MFSLive, #3 was done with WinMFS. I was concerned about Windows 'seeing' the drive, then writing to it, so I stayed safe and did it in DOS. I re-read further the documents I found on the subject(s) and decided to try WinMFS. This is with a XP Pro PC drives connected directly to a SATA bus, *no* USB adapter.

I encountered this error when trying to swap a 2TB for a 1TB HDD in a "HD model 652":



> backup[941]: segfault at c ip 0804DC82 sp bfb29508 error 4 in backup[8048000+ c001]
> 
> restore failed: -:success
> 
> segmentation fault


 I'm using MFS V1.4 The drive being imaged is a 2TB taken out of a model 652 (HD). The destination HDD is a 1TB HDD which was never installed. Ythe 2TB will go in another 652 later.
I have done this before (successfully) with the same boot CD. From what I have read on this, it seems it's something that happens inside the O/S, not from a boot CD. Does the source or the destination drive have anything to do with this? Is a 2TB drive a problem here?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

videobruce said:


> I encountered this error when trying to swap a 2TB for a 1TB HDD in a "HD model 652":
> 
> I'm using MFS V1.4 The drive being imaged is a 2TB taken out of a model 652 (HD). The destination HDD is a 1TB HDD which was never installed. Ythe 2TB will go in another 652 later.
> I have done this before (successfully) with the same boot CD. From what I have read on this, it seems it's something that happens inside the O/S, not from a boot CD. Does the source or the destination drive have anything to do with this? Is a 2TB drive a problem here?


See if you can make a successful truncated backup of that 2TB drive to the PC's hard drive or a USB thumb drive first instead of trying "backup pipe restore" all at one fell swoop.

We'll go from there.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

I clarified the situation in my 1st post.

#2 is the problem with the larger 2TB drive. I don't know what program was used to upgrade that drive since it was used and the original owner got back to me. I tried using that ill fated "InstantCake" program to start fresh, but that turned out to be a joke and gave up on that. Judging by their support forum all others feel the same way.

Using WinMFS I imaged that 2TB drive to a storage partition on my PC. That worked fine. I don't remember exactly what was done next, or the sequence after, but I had to make more than one attempt to transfer that file to another drive. At one point I had a GSOD with a (see attachment). It did manage to 'fix' whatever was wrong on the 2nd boot (after 20 minutes not 3 hours). At one point, I forgot to use WDIDLE when I did a transfer and went back and used that (successfully), but when I returned the drive back to the the DVR, it took a second boot cycle before it was successful. 

Mind you, I transfered two original drives (both 160GB) to larger drives (500GB & 1TB) on two separate machines with no issue. It's just this 2TB that is the problem. As of now, it's up and running, but I was hoping to use that drive in the newer 652 (#2), but I'm hesitant to do so since that is the original drive in that machine and if I transfer a image from the other machine to that, if the file off that drive isn't 100%, I lost my working drive.

I hope all of that makes sense. I wished I used the WinMFS instead of wasting time with the other two, though it was a learning experience.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

You've lost me.

How many 1TB drives do you have?

Are you trying to use any of them in a 652, and if so, which one?

How many 2TB drives do you have?

Are you trying to use any of them in a 652, and if so, which one?

What exactly is the problem you're encountering?


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

> You've lost me.


Sorry.
One 1TB, one 2TB. Both are 652's.
The 2TB is what came in one 652, the 1TB is a new drive. The blank 1TB was/is no problem, only the installed 2TB that I want to move is.

The image from the 2TB when restored to another drive is problematic. Right now it is working with a spare 500GB drive (that I'm only using for testing purposes). I want to use the 2TB in the other newer 652, but question doing so due to unknown issues with the image off the drive when restored to a new drive.

I just want the newer 652 to have the larger drive and the older 652 to have the smaller drive. If I wipe the 2TB, and the image is bad to a point of it not booting, then I loose a 652 in the process since I have no working backup, either a image file or a physical drive.

I'm just looking for a reliable backup. I assume it is a capacity issue, though I haven't done any HDD DOS scan tests on that drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

videobruce said:


> Sorry.
> One 1TB, one 2TB. Both are 652's.
> The 2TB is what came in one 652, the 1TB is a new drive. The blank 1TB was/is no problem, only the installed 2TB that I want to move is.
> 
> ...


You have to be running version 11.0k of the TiVo software for a 2TB drive to work.

How many working 652s do you want to wind up with?


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

At present, yes on the 1st, but I'm not sure if it was that version when it was imaged. I have to assume it was or how could it be upgraded in the 1st place.  I wasn't aware the firmware version any any issue with the drive size.
Two for your question.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

videobruce said:


> At present, yes on the 1st, but I'm not sure if it was the version when it was imaged. Two for your question.


So you want the 2TB in the newer one (hereafter known as TiVo A), the 1TB in the older one (hereafter known as TiVo B) and TiVo C is going to sit around gathering dust and waiting to be cannibalized for parts if necessary?


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, yes & to be sold, non working HDMI and I don't have use for a third though. I was thinking about using it as a spare or parts since I got this for under $150 w/ lifetime due the the condition. He didn't charge me for the mountains of dust inside either.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Okay, you want the 2TB in A, where is it now?

You want the 1TB in B, where is it now?

What's in C, and is C a lifetimed but no HDMI unit you plan to sell?


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

In B
In A
The original 160 and is lifetime. All three are lifetime, I wouldn't purchase a used one any other way unless I needed or just wanted parts.

Another poster in another thread stated by running 'clear & delete everything', you can swap drives in another machine (I assume the same model). I never read that before, just the opposite.
BTW, that 2TB was purchased off of eBay pre-loaded for that TiVo I just found out from the former owner.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

videobruce said:


> In B
> In A
> The original 160 and is lifetime. All three are lifetime, I wouldn't purchase a used one any other way unless I needed or just wanted parts.
> 
> ...


So the previous owner bought the drive on eBay, then shipped the TiVo to the seller for installation?


----------

